# UPDATE on slide not closing with reloads



## rednecks70 (Feb 5, 2011)

I owe a big thanks to Steve who hit the nail on the head! The tamper crimp die worked like a charm, I fired 50 reloads last night and did not have a single problem. I also purchased a set of calipers which is making me crazy because now I have to get everything perfect, or atleast within .001 of spec. Here is the original thread for reference:

http://www.handgunforum.net/handloading-reloading/27143-slide-not-closing-reloads.html


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We endeavor to please, sir.


----------

